# cabelas going out of business



## Mr Burgundy

It hadn't been officially announced yet but it looks as of Jan 1st cabelas will be no more. Word has it bps is purchased the company. Might have some killer sales on equipment coming up


----------



## Steve

If it is a buyout by BPS of Cabelas I don't see why they would have sales.


----------



## Ranger Ray

http://www.omaha.com/money/cabela-s...cle_0341485c-8f1e-11e5-8c9c-db6108e5a171.html


----------



## frenchriver1

Why would BPS invest in a company just to close it down, considering the millions that are invested in the Cabela's substantial store network? They are competitors, sure, but....


----------



## woodie slayer

guess i better use up my points ive accumulated


----------



## sureshot006

If I'm reading that article right, it has not actually happened yet if ever.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Correct.


----------



## Hunting18

I believe it was a fake right up...


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Well if it was a fake right up, it's got the people at cabelas scared. I have a friend that works at one (not in this state ) and it's made its way into his store.


----------



## wolverines

I heard that BPS, who own Nitro/Tracker, bought Ranger boats and that Cabelas was still going to sell Ranger. Hadn't heard anything about BPS actually buying Cabelas.


----------



## Lou is Blue

This type of crap happens regularly with public firms, family companies, and even hospitals now. No one gets to opt out of a liability (your points), unless a bankruptcy judges says so. This is a non-event until something is acquired, if you believe the line about the credit card business, then you can start suspecting that if you carry a balance on a cabela's credit card, that business line might be sold. Credit card debt sells at a premium.


----------



## Happy-Hooker

Having been to both stores....BPS is the little bro, to Cabelas. Dont know how the little fish is gunna eat the big fish, but i aint a buisness man. Pecking order to me...Cabelas, BPS, Feild n Stream, and GM. Jays 3rd if you live in MI.


----------



## syonker

Happy-Hooker said:


> Having been to both stores....BPS is the little bro, to Cabelas. Dont know how the little fish is gunna eat the big fish, but i aint a buisness man. Pecking order to me...Cabelas, BPS, Feild n Stream, and GM. Jays 3rd if you live in MI.


For storefront purchases I bypass BPS, Cabela's, & GM in favor of Jay's, Frank's & Northwoods Outfitters.


----------



## Happy-Hooker

syonker said:


> For storefront purchases I bypass BPS, Cabela's, & GM in favor of Jay's, Frank's & Northwoods Outfitters.


I agree, i would also. I just dont live near Franks or Jays. I drive by Cabelas all the time though.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

I am reading an Article In the Source News paper for Shelby Twp./ Utica. In the Business section page A6,Sunday,Dec.6, 2015
*Outdoor retailer eyeing Chesterfield property*
A new open-air shopping center proposed for Chesterfield Twp. likely will include a Cabela's outdoor
merchandise store, according to officials familiar with the project.
The Sidney, Neb.--based retailer would be part of the Outlets of Southern Michigan site planned for a 
parcel of former lagoon property located north of M-59 (Hall Road) and of Interstate 94.

The story goes on and on. I could not find the article on-line for me to just simply provide the link.
My one finger hunt and peck isn't going to do it for the whole article.

So....... one will wonder, if plans are to close existing stores,why build a new one.????


----------



## Bob D

I think Cabela's is the superior national store. One of their problems is that they put their brick and mortar locations in places that few people live and BPS has done the opposite. I have only been down to the Dundee store twice while I have been to the BPS in Auburn Hills numerous times. Right on the outskirts of the Toledo, BPS has another location right along I-75. They are convenient and Cabela's is inconvenient. If Cabela's puts a store at Hall and I-94, that would be an improvement.


----------



## BFG

New Cabelas going up in Avon, Ohio right now?


----------



## redeyed

I live in Chesterfield, a couple of miles from that site, and they have been talking about a Cabela's outlet in that location for years.


----------



## fish_AK

redeyed said:


> I live in Chesterfield, a couple of miles from that site, and they have been talking about a Cabela's outlet in that location for years.


Saw in the Voice news paper confirming their interest. I really hope the 59/94 location is real.


----------



## frenchriver1

An attraction at Gander is the Bargain Cave. As to which store you visit, it is strictly geography access as far as I am concerned. The services offered are very much the same between the store chains.


----------



## StStutz

d_rek said:


> THe big box stores have far more significant overhead than any online retailer. If you think about it they have to pay for the infrastructure (ie: building), maintenace, utilities, staffing, logistics, etc... the list goes on. An online retailer has a fraction of the overhead as a big box store and it's why they can offer better prices or closer to wholesale. All of the markup from Cabelas is going to paying for overhead for those mega stores!
> 
> Good to know about the points though..


Exactly, and that is why box stores are going out of business left and right. 

IMO the customer service and knowledge that Cabelas offers is out of balance with their pricing.
*
"All of the markup from Cabelas is going to paying for overhead for those mega stores! "*
If this were true they would be a non-profit organization. I assure you there are plenty of people within the company that are compensating their selves VERY WELL!


----------



## Jimbos

I was looking for a one piece 7 foot rod today on Cabelas website and the price wasn't that great, then I had to add shipping and then they wanted an 8 buck surcharge on top of that for an oversized item.

No way, and it reaffirmed why I buy so little from Cabelas. They used to be decent until they started building those Taj Mahals.


----------



## Rounder

StStutz said:


> IMO the customer service and knowledge that Cabelas offers is out of balance with their pricing.
> 
> L!


You would like to think so, but I don't know.

My scopes was not mounted level. This is from the gunsmith not just some shelf stacker. 

When faced with the same product $50 cheaper, I am going to choice cheaper, if both American. This was a knife, not some high end equipment either. It was around 40% more.

Also I don't care for all the Viet Nam products.


----------



## BUGBOAT

StStutz said:


> 10+yrs ago i ordered exclusively from cabelas, but i rarely order anything from them now. Their prices are right around retail and typically do not very good sales. Regardless of the business it is difficult to compete these days. Amazon prime and Sierra Trading Post gets 90% of my business now. the bargain caves are nice to check out in person. But i think cabelas is planning for some kind of change. the 6 months or so they have been running significantly more sales and the majority of the sale items (especially those with large discounts) are cabelas brand items. i have a cabelas visa also and noticed a month back that my statement indicated that my points would expire in April of this year. Has anyone else noticed anything like this with their Cabela Bucks? I asked at the grandville store and the girl didn't know and suggest i talk with the CC dept there. I didn't feel like waiting so i went and bought a pistol with the points to make sure they didn't go to waste.


I have a Cabelas Visa, member since 2001, Signature Black status. I just looked at my current statement 1/15 and my last statement. There is nothing that talks about my points expiring. Maybe you haven't been using your card and they don't hold the points forever?


----------



## Rounder

I have had a card longer, and black status. WTF is the black status even worth? My online statement didnt say anything, will look at the paper one when it gets here.


----------



## StStutz

Rounder said:


> I have had a card longer, and black status. WTF is the black status even worth? My online statement didnt say anything, will look at the paper one when it gets here.


Well lets hope its nothing, i read that on one of my online statements but have not seen it on anything else


----------



## Rounder

BUGBOAT said:


> There is nothing that talks about my points expiring. Maybe you haven't been using your card and they don't hold the points forever?


To have a black card, you must use it every calendar year. I think you have to go longer then a year, to lose point, but not sure.


Interesting thing, when you google this, 99% of it is early November, the rest were slow.


----------



## Lumberman

I buy just about everything from cabelas. I have a black card and run all of my business expense through it. 

They're are always sales going on and you can almost always waive shipping. The cabelas brand stuff Is usually a great value. They have items manufactured by one of the leading companies and then rebrand them cabelas. Then they sell them at a discount.


----------



## Lou is Blue

Lumberman said:


> I buy just about everything from cabelas. I have a black card and run all of my business expense through it.
> 
> They're are always sales going on and you can almost always waive shipping. The cabelas brand stuff Is usually a great value. They have items manufactured by one of the leading companies and then rebrand them cabelas. Then they sell them at a discount.


I do this too, if it weren't for the points, my wife could keep track of what I'm spending on fishing and outerwear, and who needs that?


----------



## Rounder

I was just looking, there are alot better rewards cards out there. I think I am getting rid of cabelas


----------



## StStutz

Rounder said:


> I was just looking, there are alot better rewards cards out there. I think I am getting rid of cabelas


yup, there are definitely cards out there with better rewards now. the only difference in the standard, silver and black status is the color of the cards it is based on yearly expenses.


----------



## Rounder

Cabelas makes it seem like there is am incentive to be black card, but I haven't made use if there is.


----------



## Rounder

Cabelas employee told me Bass Pro has not been able to get financing.

Also said it is BS about the points expiring, it is not on peoples statements.


----------



## Jimbos

Rounder said:


> Cabelas employee told me Bass Pro has not been able to get financing.
> 
> Also said it is BS about the points expiring, it is not on peoples statements.


Would I want to take on debt to run those palaces? Hell no, but if they did you know which way sporting goods prices would go.


----------



## Chromelander

I read that cabelas is selling the credit card part of the business, so you may want to redeem your points before it gets sold. Just in case


----------



## Rounder

Jimbos said:


> Would I want to take on debt to run those palaces? Hell no, but if they did you know which way sporting goods prices would go.


Maybe. But I think they may be trying to get controlling shares, the companies is to big for them buy. Atleast what the employee said. But you never know how much they are being told.

Harley building all the boutique has driven up prices and bankrupted many dealers.


Chromelander said:


> I read that cabelas is selling the credit card part of the business, so you may want to redeem your points before it gets sold. Just in case


I read it is profitibale and could be sold for money. Bass Pro is the one that needs the money to do the deal.

I am not giving into the hysteria. If it happens there will be some kind of notice. I suppose if I had thousands I may ot take the chance, but for the few hundred I got, I am waiting for the right sale on something I really want.


----------



## goodworkstractors

Lumberman said:


> I buy just about everything from cabelas. I have a black card and run all of my business expense through it.
> 
> They're are always sales going on and you can almost always waive shipping. The cabelas brand stuff Is usually a great value. They have items manufactured by one of the leading companies and then rebrand them cabelas. Then they sell them at a discount.


I echo this entire statement.


----------



## goodworkstractors

Rounder said:


> Cabelas makes it seem like there is am incentive to be black card, but I haven't made use if there is.


If I recall, you get 5% back in points for purchases made at Cabelas with the card.


----------



## goodworkstractors

Rounder said:


> I was just looking, there are alot better rewards cards out there. I think I am getting rid of cabelas


Yeah I've had a Capital One card for years. Rarely use it, but they recently offered to upgrade to the 1.5% cash back version. So, I may start using that more often. The benefit of using the Cabelas card is that my wife has no use for the points, lol.


----------



## Rounder

cscott711 said:


> Yeah I've had a Capital One card for years. Rarely use it, but they recently offered to upgrade to the 1.5% cash back version. So, I may start using that more often. The benefit of using the Cabelas card is that my wife has no use for the points, lol.


I was thinking I may keep the Cabelas card, cause you need it for sales. Though I quit using all my cards over the years, I don't carry any credit card debt.

Amazon one looks good, 2% on gas and other stuff, I drive alot. But I don't want to keep track of a card and risk ate fee, for a few bucks. Though now a days with online payments, it is not so bad.


----------



## Rounder

Lumberman said:


> I buy just about everything from cabelas. nt.


Fleetfarm now has Vietnameze fleece hunting pants and jacket, same pattern, or close enough. I was surprised how price they were, but I am sure cheaper then Cabelas. Probably identical at some other store.

I don't like the cabelas pants cause the belt loops are to small.


Some people say they are burdened with paying for big stores, true, but you would also think they can buy in bulk and move volume.


----------



## Lumberman

Rounder said:


> Fleetfarm now has Vietnameze fleece hunting pants and jacket, same pattern, or close enough. I was surprised how price they were, but I am sure cheaper then Cabelas. Probably identical at some other store.
> 
> I don't like the cabelas pants cause the belt loops are to small.
> 
> 
> Some people say they are burdened with paying for big stores, true, but you would also think they can buy in bulk and move volume.



I don't doubt for two seconds that if you're super frugal and shop around you can find things cheaper. 

I just don't have the time or energy to shop all over and buy from a bunch of different stores to maybe save a few dollars. I buy in bulk a few times a year and try to buy everything after the season. All the camo clothing in GR was just 50% off for instances. 

I watch for sales then use my 5% discount and end with high quality fair priced items that are hard to beat.


----------



## Rounder

Lumberman said:


> I don't doubt for two seconds that if you're super frugal and shop around you can find things cheaper.
> 
> I just don't have the time or energy to shop all over and buy from a bunch of different stores to maybe save a few dollars. I buy in bulk a few times a year and try to buy everything after the season. All the camo clothing in GR was just 50% off for instances.
> 
> I watch for sales then use my 5% discount and end with high quality fair priced items that are hard to beat.


I got a buck knife $40 by googling and clicking on Amazon. Free shipping.

Didn't take much effort. That is a huge difference. Would have been more if I had cabelas ship it.

You should at least check common items against amazon


----------



## bassman00

The majority of my outdoor purchases are made through Amazon, best prices and free shipping. Can get most of my stuff sitting in my underware. Only time I use Cabelas is when I use my rewards from my AMEX. I'm a contractor and run my business through my Lowes AMEX and have about a grand every quarter to blow at Cabelas. Cabelas is good for that.


----------



## Rounder

I thought of something funny. People say catalog places have unfair advantage over Cabelas. What is Cabelas?


----------



## frenchriver1

Rounder said:


> I thought of something funny. People say catalog places have unfair advantage over Cabelas. What is Cabelas?


Cabela's, like many other retail establishments, has both brick and mortar and online shopping functions. You the customer make the choice best for you at the time. They even accept country boys shoppers.

People who shop catalogues can take advantage of possible free shipping, or even reduced shipping versus the cost of driving to Cabela's. There is however the distinct advantage of trying a piece of equipment such as a reel in the store before buying which you cannot get through a catalogue.


----------



## Rounder

frenchriver1 said:


> Cabela's, like many other retail establishments, has both brick and mortar and online shopping functions. You the customer make the choice best for you at the time. They even accept country boys shoppers.


My point is much of their sales are from orders. Even when they had less stores, they were still expensive.


----------



## frenchriver1

Rounder said:


> My point is much of their sales are from orders. Even when they had less stores, they were still expensive.


Not sure how sales from orders and less(fewer) stores has any relevance to pricing.

If you think you can do better at another place as to price, go for it.


----------



## Rounder

frenchriver1 said:


> Not sure how sales from orders and less(fewer) stores has any relevance to pricing.
> 
> If you think you can do better at another place as to price, go for it.


I do. I ordered from Amazon. Saving 40%.

Some people say Cabelas excuse is they are at a disadvantage over internet stores. But they sell alot over the internet too, which has less overhead.


----------



## StStutz

Rounder said:


> I got a buck knife $40 by googling and clicking on Amazon. Free shipping.
> 
> Didn't take much effort. That is a huge difference. Would have been more if I had cabelas ship it.
> 
> You should at least check common items against amazon


I totally agree. Amazon and sierra trading post gets 90% of my business nowadays. Sierra's stock is hit or miss but you cannot beat the prices. 

just picked up a daiwa laguna spinning reel at sierra for $17 with free shipping.

it's $40 at cabelas and $51.88 after shipping.


----------



## Kennybks

Can't seem to find anything about it today, but I read yesterday about a merger of cabela's and an electronic communication company who specializes in in-store communications. These are for the sole purpose of enhancing the experience and providing better service to physical shoppers. 

Looked legit to me.


----------



## brigeton

Being able to look at something before buying is one advantage to a store, if they have it. By ordering online you can get exactly what you want and not have to settle for what's on the shelf. But you have to know what you want. Many times if I'm thinking of buying a product I go read the reviews at Cabelas even if I buy somewhere else.


----------



## Fishndude

I won't buy any footwear without trying it (them) on first.


----------



## Rounder

I have bought boots online. So much to choose from, so little at the store. I have had to eat return shipping.


----------



## BUGBOAT

On the news today. Cabelas was bought by Bass Pro for 5.5 billion. A search brings up lots of threads in different sub forums. Not sure how I feel, but think it can't be good for competition, quality goods, and prices.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Told ya it was gonna happen!


----------



## BWaterfowl

I heard cabelas was bought by bass pro but that cabelas wasn't going to shut down because they r so good with hunting stuff and bass pro is so good with fishing stuff so bass pro bought them out for 5.5 billion sad to hear cuz I like cabelas way more but we knew it wud happen some day haha, but I'm not exactly sure what's going a lot of rumors out there


----------



## frenchriver1

According to a few workers at the Saginaw store yesterday, we know as much as they do as to what is going to happen and when...


----------



## redeyed

The local newspaper, here in Chesterfield, reports that Cabela's/Bass pro, is still planning on opening a 90,000 sq. ft. store here in Chesterfield next year.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

From what I've herd from friends, nothingwill be done till next year later spring early summer. Gl to those employees that work at cabelas, I hope nothing changes for u


----------

